

Google Announces Social Search - alexandros
http://mashable.com/2009/10/21/breaking-google-launches-social-search/

======
Mark_B
I fail to understand how I benefit from connecting my Twitter/Facebook/etc.
accounts to my Google profile for the simple sake of being able to search
them.

~~~
the_real_r2d2
May be you want to search for a tweet, a link, a video or a photo that one of
your friends posted. Today the search in FB and Twitter are very bad, so using
Google may help. Also, they may try to merge organic search results with data
from your friend in order to give better results. This under the hypothesis
that you may be interested more in something share by your friends than in the
organic results. Nevertheless, I agree with the other reply; probably is to
profile you better and give more targeted ads.

------
amichail
When it comes to search innovation, it seems that Google cannot impress as
anything it announces really pales with its initial breakthrough that
transformed search.

Google is a victim of their own success.

~~~
wmeredith
This is an odd point of view to me. At a market cap of $174b, I'd hardly call
Google a _victim_ of their success. (And from an innovation standpoint, they
impress me often.)

------
the_real_r2d2
It seems a nice experiment to search all around your friends and connections.
Would it make the results better if they are incorporated in the main search?
I do not know ...

